# need a favor, simple one really



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Can one of you who have the HS manifold, measure the distance from, the front side of the block to the approx center of the turbo flange? I want to get a general idea how big to make my manni. Thanks.


Dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you should just buy a HS manifold bro...................


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a manifold with a hotshot flange. that will work, right? i can go out and check it right now


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i have a manifold with a hotshot flange. that will work, right? i can go out and check it right now


yes he's just looking to check for clearance issues so he doesn't build the manifold to far out or too close to the block... then again your turbo is top mounted so it won't work because if he wants to do his configuration like HS...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> then again your turbo is top mounted so it won't work because if he wants to do his configuration like HS...



damn...i went and took pics for nothing...haha oh well...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

thanks for the help james, that is just what i need. I have already got everything i need to put it together, just want to check what kind of clearances the "proven" HS mani has.

Dave


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The distance from the block straight out to the outer bolt hole is 3 7/8 inch.









The arrow next to "oil line" goes right by the hole I measured to.

Lew


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yours is a sr20 manifold lew... I wonder how much that varies from the ga16de manifold...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

James said:


> yours is a sr20 manifold lew... I wonder how much that varies from the ga16de manifold...


It's the best I could do.

I just measured, and from the same bolt hole to the radiator is 6 1/2 inch. So from the block at the level of the flange to the radiator is 10 3/8 inch.

Perhaps that will help.

Lew


----------

